# First stillborn



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I am so sad! I had my first stillborn of incubation. I had 2 ducklings that pipped their air sacks and were moving fine. Then today when I candled I was suspicious that one had died. So I did an eggtopsy. Sure enough she died. Fully formed, half absorbed yolk, just pipped into the sir sack and 12 hrs later dead. Any idea on what might have happened?
Sincerely, sad chicken mommy


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you open the incubator during the last 3 days of the hatch? This could be a possible cause, or it can be as simple as nature.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had this experience. =( Hugs.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I am so sad! I had my first stillborn of incubation. I had 2 ducklings that pipped their air sacks and were moving fine. Then today when I candled I was suspicious that one had died. So I did an eggtopsy. Sure enough she died. Fully formed, half absorbed yolk, just pipped into the sir sack and 12 hrs later dead. Any idea on what might have happened?
> Sincerely, sad chicken mommy


Generally when chicks develop fully and don't hatch the problem is poor ventilation or improper humidity. Here is an excellent site that explains this in more detail;

http://msucares.com/poultry/reproductions/poultry_pipped.html

Don't beat yourself up these things happen to ALL of us and the more incubating you do the more losses you will have, its just part of the program!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I share your sadness.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

If it pipped into the air sack but not the shell it probably drowned, happens sometimes if too much moisture in the early part of incubation.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

i believe i had my first still born last year. it was almost out but it stopped. i pushed it a little when all other chicks were in bator, but nope.  it's sad


----------

